# CAUTION: Droid Partner (Driver) App Has Major Flaw



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

*This is a cautionary tale.*

On Wednesday night (which was very slooowww here) I got bored waiting for pings, so I updated the partner app from beta version to v3.11. Almost immediately the GPS feature quit working and I was frequently getting NETWORK ERROR messages. Thankfully, I had my Garmin in the car so I was still able to get around. On Thursday morning, I could not logon to partner app at all - the GO ONLINE button is dimmed out. So, I uninstalled and reinstalled the app several times. I also went back to the beta version, but no love. I installed the partner app on my bride's Droid phone and it didn't work there either. Uber tech support then had me do a hard reset on my phone. I hate having to do that, but I did anyway. No love there either. Then, just for giggles, I installed the app on my son's iPhone 4 (not a 4S) and I was able to login to the partner app just fine.

The lesson I'm sharing is: If you're still using Uber Partner for Droid in beta DO NOT UPGRADE TO v3.11! And if you using v3.10 DO NOT UPGRADE TO v3.11! The Uber support rep says this is going to the engineering dept for repair. Meanwhile, I am on the sidelines for one of the busiest weekends of the year.


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

Why you guys should be team iPhone

Also I cut off allowing the microphone to be used by the app. That's just weird. What's it's purpose?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Flint J said:


> Why you guys should be team iPhone
> 
> Also I cut off allowing the microphone to be used by the app. That's just weird. What's it's purpose?


I would consider switching to a Fisher-Price phone, but my other work requires a more full-featured device, which is why I need the Galaxy Note phone.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I too started having GPS issues after my app updated Wednesday evening. It keeps locking up on me, and I got shorted on a ride about 60% because the GPS simply froze half-way through the trip. If this update in deed is causing these problems, I certainly hope they fix the bug soon. I just find it odd that after having no issues with Droid app or GPS for a month, all of a sudden I'm having an issue about every-other ride.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> *This is a cautionary tale.*
> 
> On Wednesday night (which was very slooowww here) I got bored waiting for pings, so I updated the partner app from beta version to v3.11. Almost immediately the GPS feature quit working and I was frequently getting NETWORK ERROR messages. Thankfully, I had my Garmin in the car so I was still able to get around. On Thursday morning, I could not logon to partner app at all - the GO ONLINE button is dimmed out. So, I uninstalled and reinstalled the app several times. I also went back to the beta version, but no love. I installed the partner app on my bride's Droid phone and it didn't work there either. Uber tech support then had me do a hard reset on my phone. I hate having to do that, but I did anyway. No love there either. Then, just for giggles, I installed the app on my son's iPhone 4 (not a 4S) and I was able to login to the partner app just fine.
> 
> The lesson I'm sharing is: If you're still using Uber Partner for Droid in beta DO NOT UPGRADE TO v3.11! And if you using v3.10 DO NOT UPGRADE TO v3.11! The Uber support rep says this is going to the engineering dept for repair. Meanwhile, I am on the sidelines for one of the busiest weekends of the year.


Weird, I remember there being a forced update Wednesday evening, maybe around 8 or 9pm? I had no issues - and I'm on 3.12.1 right now. I think they passed 3.11 up.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Flint J said:


> Why you guys should be team iPhone
> 
> Also I cut off allowing the microphone to be used by the app. That's just weird. What's it's purpose?


The reason for access to a microphone has been covered a few times here. Generally both iPhones and Androids have weird application permissions when you need to tie in to phone functions. If you have an app that needs access to make a call, you will see microphone and a few other things added to make sure the call happens.

But - you know, tinfoil hats are cheap...


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

i have version 3.12.1
no problems
but when i check play store they still have 3.11 version from nov 24th


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> *This is a cautionary tale.*
> 
> On Wednesday night (which was very slooowww here) I got bored waiting for pings, so I updated the partner app from beta version to v3.11. Almost immediately the GPS feature quit working and I was frequently getting NETWORK ERROR messages. Thankfully, I had my Garmin in the car so I was still able to get around. On Thursday morning, I could not logon to partner app at all - the GO ONLINE button is dimmed out. So, I uninstalled and reinstalled the app several times. I also went back to the beta version, but no love. I installed the partner app on my bride's Droid phone and it didn't work there either. Uber tech support then had me do a hard reset on my phone. I hate having to do that, but I did anyway. No love there either. Then, just for giggles, I installed the app on my son's iPhone 4 (not a 4S) and I was able to login to the partner app just fine.
> 
> The lesson I'm sharing is: If you're still using Uber Partner for Droid in beta DO NOT UPGRADE TO v3.11! And if you using v3.10 DO NOT UPGRADE TO v3.11! The Uber support rep says this is going to the engineering dept for repair. Meanwhile, I am on the sidelines for one of the busiest weekends of the year.


*UPDATE:* The Android partner app (v3.11) has a problem with forgetting that a vehicle is selected. With no vehicle selected, the GO ONLINE button will be dimmed. No one at Uber support could figure this out. I was the one who figured this out. So, lesson learned, if you're using the Droid partner app, you may find that it frequently forgets that you have selected a vehicle. Simple select a hoopty and you'll be able to logon.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> *UPDATE:* The Android partner app (v3.11) has a problem with forgetting that a vehicle is selected. With no vehicle selected, the GO ONLINE button will be dimmed. No one at Uber support could figure this out. I was the one who figured this out. So, lesson learned, if you're using the Droid partner app, you may find that it frequently forgets that you have selected a vehicle. Simple select a hoopty and you'll be able to logon.


I think as part of the install package, it cleared out some values, that would include the vehicle selection.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I think as part of the install package, it cleared out some values, that would include the vehicle selection.


You are correct. The other problem is that v3.11 will drop you vehicle selection randomly. I don't know how frequently, but it's happened to me twice now. No biggie - we now have a simple work-around.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Had the GPS start lagging up last night as well. Had to wait a couple minutes after a ride for if to catch up to my current location, otherwise I got shorted because it was lagging my position. A reboot fixed the issue at least temporarily.


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't had issues with 3.12 Android in Los Angeles using a sprint branded HTC M8


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ajay said:


> I haven't had issues with 3.12 Android in Los Angeles using a sprint branded HTC M8


Let's hope that means that the error was repaired from v3.11 to v3.12.

Where do you find v3.12? It wasn't on PlayStore on Weds. Is it there now?


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

When I opened the app it ask me to update


----------



## UBERHAPPY (Nov 12, 2014)

My Uber App for driver doesn't seem to be working. It says :" an error has occurred please verify that your are not already online on another device. Errorlease log out and log back in to the Uber driver app" The problem with me is, I do this and nothing happens. I have an android phone. 
lost without riders.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

I won't be able to look at 3.12 until they upload to Play Store, but for the changes from 3.10 to 3.11, this was the _only_ change I saw. (And I find that rather weird, an entire version increment for one file. Maybe they just tested it really well? )
I'm not 100% certain of what this particular code does. (Too bad they don't just post version changes descriptions to Play Store like normal people?)
Its possible that on line 16 below there is a typo. (Although it might just be the program I used to look at their program.)
My _guess_ is that they were trying to fix some sort of audio issue/workaround with Android 4.2/4.2.2?
*"MediaRouter allows applications to control the routing of media channels and streams from the current device to external speakers and destination devices.*"

1:diff -r source3.10/src/android/support/v4/media/routing/MediaRouterJellybeanMr1$CallbackProxy.java source3.11/src/android/support/v4/media/routing/MediaRouterJellybeanMr1$CallbackProxy.java
2:0a1,24
3:> 
4:> package android.support.v4.media.routing;
5:> 
6:> import android.media.MediaRouter;
7:> 
8:> // Referenced classes of package android.support.v4.media.routing:
9:> // MediaRouterJellybeanMr1
10:> 
11:> static class it> extends it>
12:> {
13:> 
14:> public void onRoutePresentationDisplayChanged(MediaRouter mediarouter, android.media.nMr1.CallbackProxy callbackproxy)
15:> {
16:> ((it>)mCallback).*tePresentationDisplayChanged*(callbackproxy);
17:> }
18:> 
19:> public ( )
20:> {
21:> super();
22:> }
23:> }

(Bolded above where I saw it and thought, ???)
edit: Desert Driver: It is weird your GPS stopped working...
If you are willing to root (and use workarounds so Uber doesn't see the root and cut you off), you might try reading your UberPartner app logs with this. (Or just enable ADB mode and dump to a laptop, no root required.)

Bitcoin tips accepted to continue work like this: 18kkXneuZnHNZ8Nz3rzZVND3UeAPQCzumm
(Bitcoins may be purchased from Coinbase or Circle. This helps me preserve my anonymity.)


----------

